# Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr



## Redstorm (13. August 2009)

Huhu der Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte dreht sich nicht mehr :-(
die Temperatur liegt permanent bei 80 °C
hat wer Rat  ????


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

3 Möglichkeiten:

1. Falls noch vorhanden auf Garantie einschicken

2. Neue Karte kaufen. Die 8600GT reisst eh nichts

3. Falls die Garantie abgelaufen ist, den Lüfter inkl. Nabe vom Kühler reißen und mit Kabelbinder einen passenden Lüfter befestigen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. August 2009)

Redstorm schrieb:


> Huhu der Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte dreht sich nicht mehr :-(
> die Temperatur liegt permanent bei 80 °C
> hat wer Rat  ????


Dreht er sich wenn du ihn andrehst? 

Und lass den Pc nicht zulang an. Tut der Grafikkarte nicht gut. Geh am besten an einen anderen Pc, wenn du noch einen hast.


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

hoi
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten
Leider keine Garantie mehr :-(

Ja sie dreht sich noch wenn ich ihn per Hand andrehe.
Ich geh morgen mal zum Pc Shop meines vertrauens und lass nen neuen Kühler dranmachen wenn das geht?


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

das lohnt sich nicht, da musst du mindestens mit 25-30€ rechnen. 

Wenn er sich dreht, wenn du ihm einen Schubs gibst - was liegt dann nahe? Nichts gegen dich, aber manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob es keine Eigeninitiative mehr gibt. 

Befrei das Ding mal ordentlich von Staub, dann wird er vielleicht wieder laufen.


----------



## pampam (14. August 2009)

Grafikkartenkühler sind nicht gerade günstig und ich bezweifle, dass es welche für eine 8600GT gibt. Außerdem bekommst du für das Geld ja schon fast eine neue mit gleicher Leistung. Du solltest wie schon gesagt den Lüfter von Kühler wegmachen und einen anderen Lüfter mit Kabelbinder drannklemmen.


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

ist komplett entstaubt

irgendwie bin ich ein bissl verwirrt 
"Du solltest wie schon gesagt den Lüfter von Kühler wegmachen" 
hmm? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

das dürfte wohl (außer entstauben klappt) das günstigste sein. Darauf könnte man aber auch ohne PC-Kentnisse kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kost ein S2 ~7-10&#8364; und sollte für die Karte selbst passiv mehr als genug Kühlleistung haben.


Ja genau, Lüfter vom Kühler abmontieren und neuen Lüfter dranbasteln. Ist doch kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Das verwirrt dich wohl deshalb, weil du den Unterschied zwischen Lüfter und Kühler nicht kennst. Der Kühler ist ein Konstrukt aus Metall und ein Lüfter ist ein Propeller, der sich dreht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiel:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a426882.html

Der weiße Propeller ist ein Lüfter. Das Metallkonstrukt darunter ist ein Kühler. ^^

Kannst du deine Grafikkarte mal verlinken, damit man hier nen Eindruck vom verbauten Kühler bekommt? Ob da allerdings wirklich der Lüfter im Arsch ist, kann man schwer sagen. Denn wenn er sich nur mittels Schubs dreht, dann kann das auch daran liegen, daß er schlicht zu wenig Spannung bekommt.

Das könnte man z.b. herausfinden, in dem man den Lüfter ausbaut und z.b. an das Mainboard hängt. Dreht er hier anstandslos an, dann wird ein neuer Lüfter nicht viel bringen, denn dann fehlt wohl die nötige Spannung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (14. August 2009)

Könnte er nicht auch nen Gehäuselüfter dranbasteln und den dann mit 4-Pin an IDE Strom anschliesen?


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Doch, sollte in den meisten Fällen gut gehen. Bei der Minikarte gibt es ja nicht groß was zum kühlen. Der soll mal ein Bildchen schicken und dann kann man sich das anschauen. Wenn es vom Kühler einigermaßen passt, dann einfach den fetten Gehäuselüfter dran zwirbeln und fertig. Der kühlt das Teil dann auch ausreichend runter.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 2. Neue Karte kaufen. Die 8600GT reisst eh nichts



Naja, ich habe ne 8600 GS und kann WoW auf Hoch Spielen (Schatten, eingabeverzögerung nicht mit einbezogen)

Naja aber spiele jetzt nur noch auf mittel und läuft bisschen besser.

Ich das nen Fertig Rechner @ TE ?

Edit: Laut Google




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

huhu
nicht so gut aber mann kann etwas erkennen

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1576/img0029kin.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8374/img0030mnr.jpg

ich dachte ihr meint einfach mit der hand drehn :-)
also sie dreht sich nicht weiter wenn ich sie anschubse
sie dreht sich also gar nicht


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

Nein Rechner ist zusammengebaut von einer Internetseite
hardwaremania24 oder so


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Redstorm schrieb:


> ich dachte ihr meint einfach mit der hand drehn :-)



lol...Scherzkecks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, wenn du irgendwo nen Gehäuselüfter hast, dann könntest du mal kucken, ob du den irgendwie daran befestigen kannst.
Aber sieht eher ein bisschen ungünstig aus. Zum befestigen solltest du nichts nehmen, was leitend ist und auch nichts,
was dir auf Grund der Hitze zum schmoren anfangen kann. Und der Lüfter sollte dann auf jedenfall blasend montiert werden.
Also, die Luftströmung sollte in Richtung Grafikkarte gehen.

Ansonten würde ich ne neue Karte holen. Du könntest natürlich auch mal hier schauen, ob du einen Lüfter findest, der für die Karte kompatibel ist:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=coolvga

Alle, die ich jetzt gefunden habe, die waren zu teuer.


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

hmm 
kennste ne preiswerte grafikkarte so für 40-70 euro?
Gleichwertig wie meine jetzige


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Naja, für 70 Euro würde ich die hier nehmen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a316056.html

Die ist schon ein gutes Stück schneller, als deine jetzige.

Wenn du noch ein bisschen mehr ausgeben kannst, dann würde ich die nehmen:

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Grafik-/Video-/...i7165_89835.htm

Die wäre dann wirklich schon vieeeeel schneller und reicht eingeschränkt sogar für Crysis.

Und wenn es so billig wie möglich sein soll, dann bekommst du mit der hier eine, die in etwa gleichwertig mit deiner ist:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a354419.html

Hier wäre auch noch was, was fast gleich schnell ist, wie eine ATI4850 und sehr viel schneller als deine:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a426946.html

Das wäre jetzt was, wo man sagen könnte, es wäre die optimale Wahl, falls dein Netzteil nicht sonderlich viel Power hat. Weil die dank 40nm Fertigungsstruktur sehr sparsam ist.

Ab einer ATI4850 wäre es dann interessant zu wissen, welches Netzteil du hast, um sicher zu gehen, ob sie auch genügend Saft bekommt.


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

Man erkennt es leider nicht genau, aber ich meine, dass es auch ein AGP-Slot sein könnte. Um das sicher sagen zu können, sind die Bilder aber zu schlecht.

Was ist denn sonst im PC verbaut? Am besten mal den genauen Mainboard- und Netzteilnamen aufschreiben.

edit: Ist wohl PCIe, da es scheinbar keine AGP-Version der Karte gibt.


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Gut, daß du es ansprichst, da hab ich mir gar keine Gedanken gemacht. PCI-Express ist einfach schon zu selbstverständlich für mich. Von daher leiber TE, bitte Asoriels Ratschlag befolgen und am besten Mainboard und Netzteil posten, dann kann man auch wirklich sicher sein, was denn nun Sache ist. Auch wenn es von der 8600er anscheinend nur PCI-Express gibt, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

huhu mainbord abid pci express
netzteil steht einfahc nur 420 V drauf^^


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Das sind ein bisschen wenig Informationen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lad dir mal Everest runter und schau da, nach der genauen Bezeichnung des Mainboards. Und was das Netzteil angeht, 420 Watt sollten auf jedenfall schon mal für alle Karten reichen, die innerhalb deines Budgets liegen.


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

everest klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht 
hab von 4 verschiedenen seiten geladen

fehlermeldung
Acces Violation at adress 00497blub blub . write of adress 40...blub blub


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

oh war schon installiert :-)

also alles was ich finden kann ist 
Intel GTL + 
64 Bit
2933 mb brandbreite


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

das bringt nicht wirklich was

Wieviel Ampere hat denn dein Netzteil auf der 12V-Schiene? Sollte auf einem Kleber an der Seite stehen. Und wieviele 6Pin-Stecker kannst du finden?

Solche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

+ 12 V = 16 A
- 12 V = 0,8 A

6er gar keins
da is nur ein 4er das ist aber gelb schwarz^^ aso 2 kabel dran gelb 2 kabel schwarz
bei dem bild sind ja 6 gelbe..


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2009)

Dann hast du nur 4pin Anschlüsse und keinen PCI-Express-Stecker. Du müsstest also noch einen Adapter zur Karte dazu bestellen.
Ansonsten könntest du von den von mir verlinkten Karten alle mit deinen Netzteil betreiben.


----------



## Asoriel (15. August 2009)

Sicher auch ne HD4850? 16A sind nicht gerade viel. Die anderen 3 aber auf jeden Fall, wobei hier die HD4770 mein Tipp wäre.


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2009)

Stimmt, hast recht. Die ATI4850 verbraucht laut Recherche im Internet stand-alone max. 220 Watt. Wenn diese Angaben stimmen, dann wäre die 12V-Leitung mit 16 Ampere, was dann 192 Watt ergibt etwas bedenklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann lieber die ATI4770, die ist fast gleich schnell und deutlich sparsammer. Hab zwar gerade auch nicht im Kopf, was die stand-alone so verbrät, aber gemessen am Gesamtverbrauch muss das deutlich weniger sein.

@Asoriel: hast du den Alleinverbrauch der ATI4770 gerade im Kopf?

Edit: die 220 Watt im Internet waren wohl ne Fehlinfomation sehe ich gerade. Die ATI4850 hat ja nur einen Stromanschluss und zwar nen 6pin. Somit kann sie allein theoretisch nicht mehr als 150 Watt verbrauchen. 75 direkt über den 6pin und 75 Watt über 4pins am ATX-Stecker.


----------

